# Spell Checker



## Rose (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Will you nice folksbe putting a spell checker in here someday so we can  do a better job of correcting our posts Rose


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 5, 2005)

Rose said:
			
		

> _*Hi Will you nice folksbe putting a spell checker in here someday so we can do a better job of correcting our posts Rose*_


 
_*Can't answer for Doug but you can get "IESpell" for free at their website ~~ It checks everything you do on-line for spellin corrections like this forum usin this BBS for an example ~~ Its a great tool ~~ You can do a google search to find their website or go to:*_

*http://www.iespell.com*


----------



## CMF (Jan 4, 2006)

*Another free SpellChecker*

I found this spell checker on a BBS that I joined to find some answers to my home theater questions. Can we incorporate it here?

Spell Checker 

Charles


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Responding to this old thread.

Reportedly, this vBulletin version (3.5.4) has integrated support for IESpell, if it you have that installed in your MSIE browser.

Sorry, Firefox fans (like me), there's no integrated support for you.  I've been told you can install Google Toolbar 2 to get resident spell checking, but I've not tried it.  I spend a fair amount of time on the Mozilla support board, and it seems that a lot of user problems are solved by removing the Google Toolbar.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 10, 2006)

I've just installed the Google Toolbar in my Firefox, so giving it a spin.  

So far, so good.  Clicked the 'Check' button and it identified 'Firefox' in the sentence above as being unknown, suggested alternatives, and allowed me to enter it into the dictionary.

If I run into problems with it, I'll report back.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 10, 2006)

The reason IE Spell doesn't work with Firefox is that folks smart enough to be using Firefox don't _need_ a spell checker.  They can spel gud.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been using the Google Tool Bar for some time, but didn't realize it had a spell checker...anyhow, it doesn't cause me any browser problems (and I *do* use Firefox).

Fern


----------



## The Conch Man (Apr 11, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> _*They can spel gud.*_


 
_*Fern ~~ Ya have me on the floor LMAO ~~   *_


----------

